# Read this...its a wild trip



## Noah2003

2002- My lady stopped her car at the bus stop I was standing at after passing several times and offers me a ride home...and after some phone converstions we start dating

2003- She gets pregnant and we have our son 9 months later

2003- I stumble into a major drug and alcohol addiction making me useless to anyone 

2003 -2005 She strugles with me and my issues leaving then coming back a couple times finally ending with a major breakup in 2005 

2005- She learned during the break up (6months in) that I was dating someone (as was she) and couldnt handle the idea leading to her asking for me back

2006- I finally breakdown and end up in the hospital phsyciatric ward and was diagnosed with bi-polar dissorder and had a 1.5 month stay in the hospital...she didnt know what to do?

2007- she realizes that i may not be a good companion but keeps me close cause i was making major progress (and i have not touched booze or drugs since that that hospital visit

2007- she attempts to date someone ending in a fail because she wanted to be with me (her words) I also dated during this period

2008- she moves back in, we get engaged etc. etc. and are gettin married aug 2011

-I left out that she had cancer when she was 19 and was 3 months remission when I met her (she was wearing a wig still)

any thoughts from anyone...this is only a nutshell version. everyday we attempt to repair any damage that we have caused, but things come up...and people get hurt still just not to the same degree as before.
we have so much work still to do..but we both seem very dedicated to doing it

my only issue is that we have both had other sexual partners during all this and i belive it still sticks in both of our heads sometimes?

thanks


----------



## woodstock

um, WOW!!! That's a unique story, and with all the craziness, beautiful! Not sure what to say about the past in your heads, but if you guys can get past all of that, I am sure you can get past this issue!


----------



## Noah2003

woodstock said:


> um, WOW!!! That's a unique story, and with all the craziness, beautiful! Not sure what to say about the past in your heads, but if you guys can get past all of that, I am sure you can get past this issue!


Ya i just wanted to share my story..there is soo much more too it but some things are best to be forgotten..we love eachother so much now its unbelievable. I never used to think that some things were meant to be, but something has kept us together.


----------



## Gammyleg

Great story noah, I had big drug issues for years but have come out the other side, only thing is I lost my wife along the way. Still hoping and trying for a reconcilliation with her but it is hard for her to trust me again. We talk all the time, and get on better now than for years but her head is in another place now so for the moment i've just got to be patient.

Good Luck man

g-leg


----------

